# Lockett lures ebay store.



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

Has anyone bought lures from lockett on ebay? I bought some a month agow today and nothing has come.  Guess there deals are to good to be true.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I never have, but thanks for the heads up. I have bought a lot of lures from others on eBay with no problems so far. Knock on wood.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

File a complaint. One month is too long. Two weeks was too long.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hopefully you paid with PayPal.... contact them and they probably wont question anything. Each purchase is insured up to $2000. I dont buy on eBay without it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Did you get anywhere? I read they have over 17000 feedback at 99&#37; positive??


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

I filed a complaint, they have 10 days to figure out what there gonna do.
They have alot of negative feedback from people but later on they do a mutual agreement so I guess they get there stuff and the feedback evens out. 
Theres one guy on there that dident receve his lures for 2 months! I hope I wont be waiting longer than he did.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

There feedback score is 891, 2447 positive and 61 neg 98.8&#37; and someone just left a new negative for wrong size and not all items receved.


----------

